
Study: Percent of West Virginia Babies Exposed to Alcohol Before Birth - finphil
https://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2020/02/20/8-percent-of-wv-babies-exposed-to-alcohol-before-birth/
======
arcanus
This article should be flagged as unscientific and overly alarmist. It does
not define what 'alcohol exposure' means.

A great deal of research has found no impact on children of the mother
occasionally drinks[1]. Of course, binge drinking is toxic and bad for unborn
children. That is an extreme behavior and claiming no amount of alcohol is
allowed is not credible.

[1] I encourage people to check out Emily Osters excellent book, expecting
better: [https://www.amazon.com/Expecting-Better-Conventional-
Pregnan...](https://www.amazon.com/Expecting-Better-Conventional-Pregnancy-
Wrong/dp/0143125702)

She examines the medical literature and debunks many myths of pregnancy.

